# Rosa e formazione ideale milan 2015-16



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2015)

Sono stati anni bui. Abbiamo passato anni tra parametri zero e soldi (pochi) spesi male, anni trascorsi senza soddisfazioni nel mercato e soprattutto senza soddisfazioni sul campo. Dopo sessioni di calciomercato in cui ogni giorno aumentavano le delusioni e i teatrini per prenderci in giro, ora forse rivediamo la luce. C'è chi resta ancora scettico sulle possibilità di investimento del Milan, ma non è questo l'atteggiamento giusto. Oggi possiamo e dobbiamo tornare dove ci compete. I soldi ci sono, basta spenderli nel modo corretto. Questa è la mia campagna acquisti di quest'anno, con un budget tra i 100 e i 150 milioni (quello che continuano a riportarci).

Acquisti: 
- Portieri: /
- Difensori: Dani Alves (0 milioni), Romagnoli (10 milioni), Benatia (25 milioni), Ely (0 milioni)
- Centrocampo: Kondogbia (30 milioni), Gundogan (25 milioni), Xhaka (20 milioni), Jose Mauri (5 milioni)
- Attacco: Ibrahimovic (15 milioni), Gabigol (10 milioni) 

Cessioni: 
Portieri: Abbiati, 
Difensori: Bonera, Zaccardo, Rami, Mexes, Alex, Zapata, Bocchetti, Albertazzi
Centrocampo: Essien, Muntari, Poli, De Jong
Attacco: Cerci, Destro, Pazzini, Menez, Matri, Birsa

Rosa 2015-16:
Portieri: Diego Lopez, Gori, Agazzi
Difensori: Abate, Antonelli, De Sciglio, Ely, Benatia, Dani Alves, Paletta, Ely, Romagnoli
Centrocampo: Kondogbia, Gundogan, Xhaka, Bonaventura, Montolivo, Jose Mauri, Mastalli
Attacco: Ibrahimovic, El Shaarawy, Gabigol, Suso, Niang, Honda 

Formazione 2015-16
--------------------------Diego Lopez-------------------------
Dani Alves----Benatia-------Romagnoli-----Antonelli-------
------------Gundogan----Kondogbia----Xhaka---------------
-------------------------Bonaventura-------------------------
-------------------Ibrahimovic----Elshaa---------------------

I vostri sogni per il mercato?


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Mi piace El Shaa lì, non sarebbe male in coppia.


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2015)

Questa sarebbe la formazione ideale per l'anno prossimo...ottimo mix di giovani e campioni.
Dovremmo starci anche con i conti...
Silva 25
Ibra 15
Kondogbia 15+Menez
Alves 0
Kolarov 6-7
Tourè 15
Bertolacci 10
Romagnoli 10
Januzaj 20


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2015)




----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe la formazione ideale per l'anno prossimo...ottimo mix di giovani e campioni.
> Dovremmo starci anche con i conti...
> Silva 25
> Ibra 15
> ...


Romagnoli e silva li hai valutati troppo poco secondo me


----------



## il condor (7 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

in panchina

Gabriel, Paletta, Zapata, Antonelli, Abate, Soriano, Jose Mauri, Allan, Suso, Honda, Embolo.

Ho cercato di fare una cosa più o meno realistica col budget che si dice a disposizione.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


>



ci vorrebbero più di 150 milioni...ma non sarebbe male.  

Acquisti: Cavani, Verratti, Kondogbia, Benatia, Darmian, Romagnoli, Baselli, Mauri, Gabigol, R.Ely
Cessioni: Abate, Montolivo, Bonera, Abbiati, Alex, Albertazzi, Mexes, Matri, Pazzini, Cerci, Menez, Muntari, Nocerino, Essien, Bocchetti, Birsa, De Jong, Destro, Honda

Portieri: Diego Lopez, Gori, Agazzi
Difensori: Darmian, Romagnoli, Paletta, De Sciglio, Rami, Benatia, Antonelli, Ely
Centrocampo: Verratti, Kondogbia, Bonaventura, Baselli, Mauri, Poli, Mastalli
Attacco: Cavani, Gabigol, El Shaarawy, Suso, Niang, Di Molfetta


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Per me realisticamente:
Lopez
Alves-venatia-romagnoli-antonelli (kolarov)
kongdobia-xhaka-bertolacci
bonaventura-ibra-elsharawy

Riserve: abbiati, paletta, abate, de sciglio, rami- montolivo-poli-van ginkel- honda- giovane vice ibra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)




----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

Diego Lopez​(Abbiati/Agazzi)​
Dani Alves De Vrij Hummels DeSciglio
(Abate) (Paletta) (Tonelli) (Antonelli)

Gundogan Kondogbia
(José Mauri) (Bertolacci/Soriano)

Bonaventura El Shaarawy
(Cerci) (Suso)

Xhaka​(Honda)​
Ibra​(Niang)​


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2015)

Lopez, Abbiati, Donmarumma
Daniel, Abate, De Sciglio, Rugani, Ely, Romagnoli, Paletta, Alex e Antonelli
Mauri, Poli, Montolivo, Valdifiori, Paulinho, Kondogbia, Bertolacci, Jack
Zlatan, Niang, Bernardeschi, El Sharawy, Jovetic


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2015)

Credo che la formazione che abbia in mente il Milan sia questa:

Diego Lopez
Daniel Alves Thiago Silva Romagnoli Kolarov
Bertolacci Xhaka Kondogbia
Bonaventura
Mandzukic Ibrahimovic

Se ci fosse qualche problema per portare avanti certe trattative

Diego Lopez
Zappacosta/Abate Godin Romagnoli/Maksimovic Antonelli
Bertolacci Xhaka/Valdifiori Soriano
Bonaventura
Mandzukic Ibrahimovic


----------



## Victorss (7 Giugno 2015)

Questa stando dentro i 100 milioni di cui si vocifera:
Hummels 35
Dani Alves 0
Maher 20
Kondogbia 30
josè Mauri 0
Ibrahimovic 15

Tot. 100 milioni giusti giusti


----------



## folletto (9 Giugno 2015)

Una punta: la si può trovare di livello adeguato, dei nomi fatti mi vano bene un pò tutti (Ibra, Martinez, Mandzukic)
2 centrocampisti: Kondogbia e Wijnaldum / Maher
1 o 2 centrali di difesa: qui è dura trovarne di validi, bisogna lavorare davvero bene e avere anche un pò di fortuna (io per la fascia prenderei anche Kurzawa se dovessero andare a prendere Kondogbia a Montecarlo)

Comunque non si può prescindere da questi rinforzi: centrali di difesa, centrocampisti, punta oltre che da qualche "colpo" in uscita


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Giugno 2015)

(Ovviamente il secondo nome è la riserva)
So che il presidente è innamorato del trequartista e Miha preferisce il centrocampo a 3, ma secondo me per riuscire a sfruttare pienamente la qualità della rosa, è meglio giocare con il 442/4231 (se si può definire la posizione di Ibra da trequartista) perché almeno giocano solo due centrocampisti e riusciamo a mettere in campo le Ali, visto che ne abbiamo tante. Stephan e Jack hanno delle buone doti di sacrificio, che possono reggere anche il centrocampo a due. Con una spesa alta, ma non eccessiva, secondo me verrebbe una buona squadra.

Cessioni : 
Portieri: Abbiati, 
Difensori: Bonera, Zaccardo, Rami, Mexes, Alex, Zapata, Bocchetti, Albertazzi
Centrocampo: Essien, Muntari, De Jong
Attacco: Cerci, Pazzini, Menez, Matri, Birsa

Io personalmente cercherei di tenere Destro, so di cercarmi gli insulti  , ma come giocatore mi piace. 

Acquisti: - Portieri: /
- Difensori: Darmian (12 milioni), Romagnoli (10 milioni), Hummels (25 milioni), Ely (0 milioni)
- Centrocampo: Kondogbia (30 milioni), Baselli (7 milioni), Jose Mauri (5 milioni)
- Attacco: Ibrahimovic (15 milioni), Jackson (35 milioni)
Totale:140 milioni
Ho letto anche il nome di Gabigol, e secondo me non sarebbe male, da sostituire con Honda.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Giugno 2015)

4-4-2
Diego Lopez
Darmian Godin Romagnoli De Sciglio
Bonaventura Gundogan Kondogbia Elshaa
Ibra Jackson Martinez
Visti gli sviluppi di mercato, questa formazione non è poi così lontana dalla realtà


----------



## sabato (12 Giugno 2015)

Mi sbaglio oppure 0 acquisti fin'ora?


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> 4-4-2
> Diego Lopez
> Darmian Godin Romagnoli De Sciglio
> Bonaventura Gundogan Kondogbia Elshaa
> ...



Dove si firma ?


----------



## Schism75 (12 Giugno 2015)

P: Lopez, Gori, agazzi
D: darmian, romagnoli, marquinos, Antonelli, abate, de sciglio, paletta, ely 
C: Kondogbia, Montolivo, Naingollan, Bonaventura,Bertolacci, mauri, Baselli, Honda, Suso 
A: Ibrahimovic, Martinez, Niang, El sharaawii, Matri, Mastour


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Io non so voi ma per Hummels avrei tanti dubbi, non di carattere tecnico ma fisico, non è una grande garanzia e a noi serve un leader che giochi sempre.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2015)

Vorrei arrivare a una cosa del genere. Se De Sciglio vero è quello visto in questi ultimi tempi, allora fuori lui dentro Antonelli.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vorrei arrivare a una cosa del genere. Se De Sciglio vero è quello visto in questi ultimi tempi, allora fuori lui dentro Antonelli.



Secondo me Kondogbia fa già quello che fa De Jong e in più sa far ripartire l'azione. Al posto dell'olandese serve uno che sappia far girar palla (non Montolivo ovviamente, sto pregando ogni giorno che venga cacciato).
Su De Sciglio sono d'accordo, meglio Antonelli.
Paletta è un altro equivoco di questo Milan... quasi ai livelli di Montolivo. Considerato un buon difensore in base a non so cosa, nella metà campionato che ha giocato con noi ha commesso minimo 3 errori gravi (sottolineo, gravi) che un centrale non dovrebbe mai commettere e che soprattutto potrebbero costarti lo scudetto.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo me Kondogbia fa già quello che fa De Jong e in più sa far ripartire l'azione. Al posto dell'olandese serve uno che sappia far girar palla (non Montolivo ovviamente, sto pregando ogni giorno che venga cacciato).
> Su De Sciglio sono d'accordo, meglio Antonelli.
> Paletta è un altro equivoco di questo Milan... quasi ai livelli di Montolivo. Considerato un buon difensore in base a non so cosa, nella metà campionato che ha giocato con noi ha commesso minimo 3 errori gravi (sottolineo, gravi) che un centrale non dovrebbe mai commettere e che soprattutto potrebbero costarti lo scudetto.



Ah sì. Se avessimo dopo i 3 acquisti altri 80 milioni io prenderei anche Cabaye o Grenier da affiancare a Kondo, più un altro difensore forte... ma già prendere Hummels mi sembra utopia-fantascienza


----------



## Love (13 Giugno 2015)

Diciamo che diamo per scontati gli acquisti di ibra kondo e jackson...per me miha non deve commettere l'errore di assecondare la richiesta presidenziale del 4312...e deve giocare con il 442 o 4231...detto questo io andrei a prendere un terzino sx e un centrale difensivo di livello....una riserva di kondo cercando di confermare van ginkel cedendo poli e poi prenderei un ala destra di livello assoluto...ho fatto il nome di cuadrado ma guardando in giro ne uscirebbero altre sicuro...


----------



## markjordan (13 Giugno 2015)

rosa
portieri
4 esterni:abate, deshi , antonelli , x (darmian?)
4 centralialetta , mexes alex? x (miranda?)
5cc monto,poli, kondo?,baselli?mauri? , x(spero)
4 esterni cc offensivi elsha, suso, honda, bona
4 att jm , niang, matri , ibra?


----------



## Dexter (13 Giugno 2015)

Visto che giocate tutti (a Football manager ) mi immedesimo anche io in Galliani:

Diego Lopez/Abbiati/Primavera a caso

Abate/De sciglio/Willems (15 milioni)/Zappacosta (8)

Mexes/Paletta/Hummels (30)/Maksimovic (Poli+3)

Kondogbia (30)/Clasie (15)/Josè Mauri (5)/De Jong/Montolivo/Bonaventura

Martinez (35)/Ibraimovich (0)/Luiz Adriano (0)/Suso/Niang

Lopez
Zappacosta Mexes Hummels Willems
Kondogbia Clasie Josè Mauri
Bonaventura
Ibra Martinez

Fanno 141 milioni ma son da scalare cessioni di El Shaarawy (10),Menez (10), Rami (5), Zapata (5), Matri (5), Nocerino, Antonelli...Si arriva sui 100 milioni previsti  Tutto ciò,ovviamente,nei sogni. La cosa che più mi piacerebbe di una rosa del genere è che sono 22 giocatori + eventuali primavera, come dovrebbe SEMPRE essere.


----------



## robs91 (13 Giugno 2015)

Fosse per me cambierei tutti tranne Diego Lopez.Ovviamente ciò non è possibile quindi:
Lopez
Ebete Miranda Rami Kurzawa/Guerreiro
Montolivo Tielemans Kondogbia
Wijnaldum
Ibra Jackson


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Fosse per me cambierei tutti tranne Diego Lopez.Ovviamente ciò non è possibile quindi:
> Lopez
> Ebete Miranda Rami Kurzawa/Guerreiro
> Montolivo Tielemans Kondogbia
> ...






markjordan ha scritto:


> rosa
> portieri
> 4 esterni:abate, deshi , antonelli , x (darmian?)
> 4 centralialetta , mexes alex? x (miranda?)
> ...



ragazzi... nel vostro milan ideale predente in considerazione gente come montolivo, Abate e compagnia bella??   Su sognate un po!! potete fare di meglio!


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2015)

Ma si esageriamo!


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2015)

Se posso sognare con nomi POSSIBILI (quindi senza esagerare lasciando perdere i vari Messi, Ronaldo, Verratti, Thiago Silva...) :

Diego / Abbiati / primavera

Darmian / De Sciglio / Abate / Antonelli 
(purtroppo possiamo solo aggiungerne uno perche 3 li abbiamo gia in casa ma mi sarebbero piaciuti Coentrao, Bruno Peres, Zappacosta...)

Hummels / Romagnoli / Godin / Mexes / Alex (ma solo perche ne vorrei uno fortissimo di testa)
(i vari Mirando Marquinhos andrebbero comunque benissimo)


Kondogbia / De Jong

Gundogan / Bertolacci / Mauri

Elsha / Felipe Anderson

Di Maria / Bonaventura

Ibra / Menez o Cerci

JM / Luiz Adriano.


----------



## bmb (14 Giugno 2015)

Diego Lopez/Abbiati

Abate/Bruno Peres
De Sciglio/Antonelli
Hummels/Mexes
Romagnoli/Miranda

Montolivo/De Jong
Kondogbia/Poli
Bonaventura/Bertolacci/Mauri

Perotti/EL Sha
Ibra/Matri
JM/Niang

Già per una rosa così farei salti mortali. Un regista top sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Polo2000 (14 Giugno 2015)

4-3-1-2 All. Mihajlovic

Diego Lopez (Abbiati/Donnarumma)

De Sciglio (Abate)
Hummels (Mexes/Ely)
Romagnoli (Paletta)
Darmian (Antonelli)

Kondogbia (Poli)
Montolivo (Maher)
Bonaventura (Bertolacci/Mauri)

Brahimi (Suso)

Ibrahimovic (El Shaarawy/Mastour)
Martinez (Niang)


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Diego Lopez
Darmian - Miranda/Godin - Rami - Mendy
Kondogbia - Imbula
Arda Turan - Ibrahimovic - Menez/Elsha
J. Martinez​
E sto


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Giugno 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Sono stati anni bui. Abbiamo passato anni tra parametri zero e soldi (pochi) spesi male, anni trascorsi senza soddisfazioni nel mercato e soprattutto senza soddisfazioni sul campo. Dopo sessioni di calciomercato in cui ogni giorno aumentavano le delusioni e i teatrini per prenderci in giro, ora forse rivediamo la luce. C'è chi resta ancora scettico sulle possibilità di investimento del Milan, ma non è questo l'atteggiamento giusto. Oggi possiamo e dobbiamo tornare dove ci compete. I soldi ci sono, basta spenderli nel modo corretto. Questa è la mia campagna acquisti di quest'anno, con un budget tra i 100 e i 150 milioni (quello che continuano a riportarci).
> 
> Acquisti:
> - Portieri: /
> ...




Questa è la mia formazione preferita (tra parentesi le cosiddette riserve):


............................D. Lopez
............................(Gabriel)

...De Sciglio....Miranda....Hummels....Darmian
...(Abate).......(Mexés)....(Paletta)....(Antonelli)

...A.Turan....Kondogbia....Guendogan....Brahimi
...(Honda)....(Baselli)....(Bonaventura)....(ElSha)

.................Ibrahimovic......Martinez
...................(Niang)...........(Niang)


Più che l'ItalMilan sembra la Legione Straniera.
Ma va bene così, basta farci l'occhio...


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

A disposizione: *Sportiello*, De Sciglio, Abate, Paletta, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti, Montolivo, Poli, *Mauri*, Suso, Cerci, Honda, *Duvan Zapata* (*Destro*), Niang.

Cessioni: Abbiati (0), Agazzi (0), Bonera (0), Mexes (0), Zapata (5mln), Zaccardo(0), Albertazzi (0), De Jong (0), Muntari (1mln), Menez (13mln), Pazzini (0).

Acquisti: Sportiello (7mln), 
Zappacosta 12mln
Hummels 30mln
Balanta 8mln
Kondogbia 27mln
Xhaka 17mln
Ibrahimovic 0
J.Martinez 35mln
Mauri 5mln
Duvan Zapata (P)

Totale acquisti: 141mln.

Più realisticamente:
Diego Lopez, Abate, Hummels, Paletta, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Kondogbia, Bonaventura, El Shaarawy, Menez, J.Martinez. A disposizione: Abbiati, Zaccardo, Bonera, Antonelli, Bocchetti, Rami, Alex, Poli, Mauri, Baselli, Suso, Honda, Cerci, Niang.


----------



## The P (16 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Questa è la mia formazione preferita (tra parentesi le cosiddette riserve):
> 
> 
> ............................D. Lopez
> ...



questa sarebbe illegale. Solo i terzini un po' carenti, ma... vabbeh.. non si può avere tutto


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Giugno 2015)

Cominciate ad aggiornare gli squadroni che state ipotizzando...il boa è in arrivo   . #gallianivergogna


----------

